# Masonic Regalia



## Bro. Staton (Dec 5, 2014)

In your lodge what type or style of masonic regalia does your lodge uses for your officers. I have seen the the metal type with the velvet backing, velvet type sash with the masonic officer symbol on it, cord type with the masonic emblem attach. Which style does your lodge uses and where do you currently purchases yours from as well???


----------



## crono782 (Dec 5, 2014)

We use the blue chain collars with the silver emblems. Right side of the second image.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 5, 2014)

My mother lodge uses a set of gold tone on velvet for installation and OV, a set of of silver tone on velvet for degrees and a set on blue rope for stated meetings, practices and for one person during a specific degree.  Sets build up after consolidations so may as well put the better ones to use.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 5, 2014)

We use the blue ropes with silver jewels. We get ours from J.P.Luther Co. www.jpluther.com


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 5, 2014)

We currently use blue ropes with silver jewels. We have a very old set of embroidered, fringed, wide collars, but they haven't been used in probably a dozen years.


----------



## dmurawsky (Dec 5, 2014)

my lodge uses metal chains where each link is a coin with an emblem on it. The jewels hang from them.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 6, 2014)

crono782 said:


> We use the blue chain collars with the silver emblems. Right side of the second image.


Same with us.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 6, 2014)

Two use cords, two use collars (no chains).


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's my lodge's collar, from back when I was in the east.  Red, white, and blue velvet.


----------



## MaineMason (Dec 7, 2014)

Blue and white aprons and velvet-backed chain collars with silver jewels. Purple and white for Past Masters.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 8, 2014)

crono782 said:


> We use the blue chain collars with the silver emblems. Right side of the second image.


We have both types as several have stated on here they have seen some rough times. I think the velvet slash are nice and much cheaper and should last longer IMO.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 8, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> We use the blue ropes with silver jewels. We get ours from J.P.Luther Co. www.jpluther.com


 J.P Luther offers a nice selection and that is where I was going to suggest my lodge look into ordering some more in time. I may suggest the blue rope type as well.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 11, 2014)

Ours are metal on thick blue cords that are older than me


----------



## kastonw (Dec 12, 2014)

Both of my lodges use the Blue velvet with the silver  chain work on them but the York Rite that I'm a member of dosent use  any


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 12, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> my lodge uses metal chains where each link is a coin with an emblem on it. The jewels hang from them.


 I would love to see a picture of this can you supply one???


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 12, 2014)

Bro. Staton said:


> I would love to see a picture of this can you supply one???



Ours uses this style. It is probably similar to what dmurawsky mentioned.

Local lodge color is silver though. Gold chains are reserved for Grand Staff.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 12, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> Ours uses this style. It is probably similar to what dmurawsky mentioned.
> 
> Local lodge color is silver though. Gold chains are reserved for Grand Staff.


 Thanks for the picture and by chance can you indicate where they are ordered from as well???? Thanks so much......


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 12, 2014)

Bro. Staton said:


> Thanks for the picture and by chance can you indicate where they are ordered from as well???? Thanks so much......


We have to order through our GL or through a GL approved vendor. Our secretary has an ID number through which orders are placed. They wont sell to a lodge that is not 'official.'


----------

